# Limit the quotes



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2009)

I would suggest to limit the quotes only to exact point person needs to make, instead of quoting the whole page (I am being fictitious here, but it does happen). It would save a lot of space for forum, I mean the server, I’m sure it is important. Of course I could be wrong and we have an unlimited amount of space there.


----------



## Selkie (Dec 10, 2009)

...censorship?


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2009)

No, you do not need to quote the whole post yto make a point. Most of the time a sentance or two will do it. Do you pay for this forum? Somebody does.


----------



## Alix (Dec 10, 2009)

Its certainly not censorship to ask folks to only quote what they are referring to Selkie. It makes it easier to follow the thread of discussion. 

All you have to do is either hit the Quote feature and then just delete the extraneous stuff, or hit the Quote icon on the toolbar of the reply box and c&p the piece you want to address. 

Charlie, its a great thought, and I hope folks will take you up on it, but often folks either don't have the time to do that, or they don't have enough computer smarts to know it can be edited. Be patient if you can. And thanks!


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2009)

It really was not my idea. The other forum I go to made that a policy, specifically becaue the space on their server cost money. Like I said before maybe it is free here, but if not we should try to fallow it. Thanks Alix.


----------



## Alix (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't think we will make it a policy, but its a great rule of thumb. IMO it is easier to follow a discussion if I don't have to sift through long quotes to figure out what is going on.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2009)

That policy is inforced by people them selves, on that other board, nobody is going after anybody to fix anything.


----------



## GB (Dec 10, 2009)

I would love to see that happen Charlie. It is a pet peeve of mine when a huge amount of text is quoted when it doesn't need to be. That is me though and not everyone feels the same. There are some people who like doing it that way for whatever reason and I am sure they will continue to do so. For those of us who are not crazy about the practice we will just have to learn to deal with it.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 10, 2009)

It's a pet peeve of mine as well.  Not for the space it occupies on a server but for the annoyance of having to scroll through multiple copies of quoted posts to get to the new stuff.  Often times, people quote an earlier post when no quoting at all was needed for their post.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 10, 2009)

Maybe you guys can make one of those announcements and make it stiky on the top and just ask people to be careful about this.


----------



## GrillingFool (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd like to see something of the opposite too...

A quote must accompany any links to stories, news or recipes, unless the link
text is self evident. HATE having to wonder what the link is all about.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 11, 2009)

What makes it difficult for me is when very large pictures are quoted two or three times in a thread.  If I am replying to a post with pictures, I quote the text, delete the pictures and refer to them.  But that is just a personal pet peeve.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 24, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> I would suggest to limit the quotes only to exact point person needs to make, instead of quoting the whole page (I am being fictitious here, but it does happen). It would save a lot of space for forum, I mean the server, I’m sure it is important. Of course I could be wrong and we have an unlimited amount of space there.



There is a topic that we need to have a long answer . I fun of doing that .. I just to share what i have learn and read from some article you! I love reading book specially bio so maybe i can share what i learned in a long phrase ..heheh


----------



## licia (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm so glad to see this addressed.  Several times I've come looking for ideas only to see page after page of quotes and pictures replied to over and over. I usually just leave fed up with the fact that there is so much to search thru to find the real interesting ideas.  I don't mind seeing a picture of a dish that is interesting, but there has been too much to be interesting lately.


----------



## luvs (Feb 24, 2010)

i eventually begin ignoring those posts & those people that post them like i'd ignore spam postings. very annoying.
there's those that don't get plain, simple etiquette. people like that exist in many places, though.


----------



## CookLikeJulia (Feb 25, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> It really was not my idea. The other forum I go to made that a policy, specifically becaue the space on their server cost money. Like I said before maybe it is free here, but if not we should try to fallow it. Thanks Alix.



Hey what if we would like to share more ? and we have a long explanation ?


----------



## GB (Feb 25, 2010)

CookLikeJulia said:


> Hey what if we would like to share more ? and we have a long explanation ?


He is not saying that you should not quote what you have to. He is only saying that you should not quote things that don't need to be quoted. People will sometimes quote 5 paragraphs when really they only needed to quote one sentence to make their point.


----------



## CharlieD (Feb 25, 2010)

I am not talking about what you sharing, I am talking about "qouting" post above, when you respond to somebody. You do not need to qoute the whole post with gazilion picrures and G-d knows what else. All you need is a small portion to wich you are directly responding, or even simply persons' name to respond. There is absolutely no problem with posting a page long post, but if somebody decides to post a responce to your post and qoutes the whole thing it is a complete and unneccesary waist.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 25, 2010)

CharlieD said:


> All you need is a small portion to wich you are directly responding, or even simply persons' name to respond.


 
I agree.


----------



## Alix (Feb 25, 2010)

CookLikeJulia said:


> Hey what if we would like to share more ? and we have a long explanation ?



CookLikeJulia, KISS is the best policy on message boards. Folks stop reading after a paragraph or so. Quote only what is necessary and keep your explanations short. Post two or three short posts rather than one long one to get your message across. You can edit anything you quote, just highlight what you DON'T need and hit backspace. That way you only reference the important stuff.


----------

